# Aquascape In New Jersey



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

Does anyone know if Aquascape in New Jersey is still open and if they are who on theses boards might serve as a contact for them? I don't see them in the Classified section anymore. Thanks in advance.


----------



## daughter snatcher (Sep 27, 2009)

i believe Pedro and aquascape are still in business.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

they are still around... just search for aquascape online I know they have a website. I believe the lack of them in the classifieds is they are not a sponsor here anymore?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yes, they are still around....Same place, same location!...


----------



## geo_25 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes Just recieved nice 9" black Piranha From them.What is the growth rate on these 55 Gallon tank?


----------



## Fish042099 (Feb 20, 2012)

I went to them on Monday...I doubt they can move in 9 days!


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks. Was hoping I would be able to contact them on here. If not, and anyone has an e-mail address, I would appreciate it. You could PM me it. Thanks.


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

No Longer a sponsor on here just not enough people/revenue on here any more to justify the sponsor fees. You can always go to my website at
www.AquaScapeOnline.com 
Pedro


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

wow...


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

Thank you Pedro, PM sent.


----------

